# elliptical machine



## MA_PE (Oct 17, 2017)

I thinking about getting a commercial grade elliptical trainer/machine for my house for cardio/general excerise.  Any thoughts/expereince/opinions of the best brand/model and potential purchase options new vs used.  I'll probably go used as new ones are pretty expensive.  I'm not interested in the lesser grade "home-machine" stuff, I want something solid that will last.  Will be going into my basement with a concrete floor.


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2017)

I have found the single most important elliptical machine aspect to be the actual stride mechanics.  The best brand with a stride that's too long/short/tall/choppy will be awful.  

That said, I've been through a number of commercial gyms, and the ones that always felt the best were Precor machines with the rear mounted flywheel.  I have never felt "right" on a front or mid mount setup.  The nice thing about Precor is that parts will be available forever to service them, as they're a workhorse machine deployed by the thousands.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 17, 2017)

I have one that I have had for a long time that has worked really well.  I like PreCor best but they are pretty spendy.  Mine is a Sports Art.  It's about 15 years old now, but still solid.  I love it and I don't think you can go wrong with that brand. Two things to look for 1) stride length.  You need to ensure it matches yours.  Some are adjustable.  2) Resistance wheel in the back.  The one's with it in the front just don't seem to have the right type of stride.


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> The one's with it in the front just don't seem to have the right type of stride.


That also have a higher propensity to rock/shake/vibrate.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 17, 2017)

I think mine weighs close to 200lbs .  This is a review of it:

https://www.ellipticalreviewguru.com/the-sportsart-e81-elliptical-review-highest-quality-low-price-fantastic-elliptical/

I recall at the time I got it that reviews were saying it was the best value for home use with a commercial quality to it.

Don't know what's out there now, though haven't even thought to look until your post.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 17, 2017)

thanks for the input.  I've used machines at he gym (I think they were Precors) and never adjusted the stride.  The foot pedals were really wide/long and I think you adjusted the "stride" by where you stood on them.  Does that sound correct?  Curiously, how would you measure stride?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2017)

I would honestly just find a cheap gym, YMCA, etc and pay the $30/ month and let someone else maintain them...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 17, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I would honestly just find a cheap gym, YMCA, etc and pay the $30/ month and let someone else maintain them...


This.

With a little searching, you can find gyms that don't offer classes end up being even cheaper.  Used to have one that was only $10/month.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2017)

Plus the scenery is usually not bad


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 17, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> thanks for the input.  I've used machines at he gym (I think they were Precors) and never adjusted the stride.  The foot pedals were really wide/long and I think you adjusted the "stride" by where you stood on them.  Does that sound correct?  Curiously, how would you measure stride?


No, some have actual adjustments to the bars you stand on.  That is what I was referring to.  So far as stride length goes, you really just need to try a couple models and figure out what length is most comfortable for you.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2017)

Screw the elliptical and get a rowing machine!


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Screw the elliptical and get a rowing machine!


Too hard to watch TV.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2017)

Supe said:


> Too hard to watch TV.


Listen to podcasts!


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Listen to podcasts!


Hard to do WITH YOUR EYES.


----------



## csb (Oct 17, 2017)

One more on the stride length thing. I had an elliptical and hated it and think it had to do with I never felt quite right. 

(I also hate exercise that doesn't translate to something real world, so take that with a grain of salt. No one is ever going to have elliptical anywhere.)

(Minus those stupid ElliptiGo things)


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2017)

we went and looked at this new gym called Chuze fitness (not sure where else they are located) but they have nearly full size movie screens and tons of cardio shit (bikes, treadmills, elliptical, rowers, etc) and you can choose between a couple of movies but it looked liked a cool setup


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 17, 2017)

I actually belong to a cheap gym but I just can't get motivated to go.  I figure I can turn on the TV and do 30 minutes at home on a regular basis.  Especially in the winter time.

I need to get motivated to go to the gym for the other machines.  I really need the cardio for wind/stamina.  When I went to the gym regularly I liked the elliptical machines.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2017)

For what its worth we bought one when my kids were too young for me to leave them to go run outside or at the gym,(wife was working nights so there was not much time to get away from the minions)

I do not recall the brand but we paid around $1000 bucks and it didn't last a year.  When I went to bitch to the commercial vendor we bought it from they basically told us we "used it to much".. I paid $150 bucks to get it fixed and then practically had to give it away to get it out of my garage..

If you want to buy one I would try and get a good used one - I think on our neighborhood site nextdoor there are always at least 3 on there for sale or nearly free


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 17, 2017)

I bought what I thought was a commercial upright exercise bike about 10 years ago.  It was a Life Fitness brand which is a popular brand in gyms, and my dad had one for well over a decade at that point with no issues.  Well, either their QC went WAY downhill or I ended up with a residential version (although I specifically requested a commercial version from a licensed Life Fitness dealer).  I had the tensioner go out on that thing at least 3 times, the frame broke once, and I went through about a bazillion foot straps before I just replaced the pedals with toe-clip pedals from a road bike.  The last time the tensioner went out, they told me the bike was out of warranty and it would be $300+ for a new one.  I told them where they could shove it, and scrapped that bike. 

I bought a much cheaper, obviously residential Sole Fitness bike, and I've already had the tensioner go out on it once.  But I can buy 3 of these bikes for what I paid for that Life Fitness model.


----------



## Supe (Oct 18, 2017)

Our gym has a bunch of Life Fitness stuff (including the ellipticals).  I definitely do not like it as much as I did the Precor machines.  They always seem to need some sort of service, i.e you can feel some loose play in them and get clicking or clunking noises on several while you're using them.  And they don't appear to be more than a few years old.  The stride definitely does not feel as natural as some of the others, and I find that my foot always ends up migrating to the front of the pedal pad.  The heart rate monitors tend to crap out on them too, or just read waaaaay off all the time.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 18, 2017)

We bought an elliptical machine about 12 years ago. It made a great coat rack until we sold it.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm with you, MA_PE.  I'm much more likely to actually work out if the equipment is in my house than if I have to go out of my way to head to the gym.  It fits into my routine a lot better to roll out of bed, work out and then carry on with the day.

We bought a cheap ellipitcal about a year ago.  I don't remember the brand, but it was under $200.  It's not the most sturdy thing around, but it's fine for the amount I use it (alternate between it, the treadmill and the bike).  And as wilheldp_PE said, if it breaks I can just get another one.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 18, 2017)

^ concur. That's what made some of the beach body home workouts so attractive. No membership (even if cheap) fee, no worrying about packing a bag, getting there, parking, etc.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 18, 2017)

yeah but what about the times I tell the old ball and chain I am going to the gym but really go to Rock Bottom Brewery for nachos and beer?


----------



## Supe (Oct 18, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ concur. That's what made some of the beach body home workouts so attractive. No membership (even if cheap) fee, no worrying about packing a bag, getting there, parking, etc.


It can go both ways.  A racing friend of mine weighed 400+ lbs.  He joined one of those $250/mo type gyms to feel obligated to go (even sold a car to pay for the membership).  He's lost over 150# in just over a year and has totally changed his life.  I only pay like $35/mo, but still feel an obligation to go because I'm paying for it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 19, 2017)

I can't workout at home for the same reason I can't work from home. Too many distractions. If the couch &amp; TV are right there, it's where I'm going. I've tried it multiple times and can't keep it going for more then a couple months.

Going to the gym is more effort (including driving/parking/etc), but when I get there I am fully there. I won't be distracted by the kids, the wife, the phone, and I can mentally put my effort into the workout.


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 19, 2017)

This ne cost me $60.







Found it on a Gov't surplus auction site.  It's a commercial Precor that was from a rec. center.  I was a little skeptical but I figured for $60, what would it hurt.  Thing was like new and had been maintained really well.  The only thing not working were the little metal plates on the handle that are supposed to measure your heart rate.  There's no wiring in the handles (I had to take it apart to get it down to the basement) so one of these days I'll look to see if they just need to have a battery replaced.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 30, 2017)

Did you ever buy one?


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 1, 2017)

Not yet.  I keep trying to  just convince myself to go to the gym.


----------

